# Out of action for a while. Accident!



## UK Rich (Oct 30, 2012)

I was snatching and lowering the top out of a Dougals Fir yesterday and got pretty smashed up.

Fairly bog standard day for me - climb and kill trees.

I had been let down by my regular groundsman, so had to get someone else in... He checked up ok, I'd heard some fairly good things about this guy, but we had a communication breakdown. I wanted the guy to let the top run down on the lowering rope and slow it up, not just stop it.

<iframe width="420" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/X-R3zhMNSwI" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>

Still, 3 broken ribs and a few weeks TLC. Sure I'll bounce back.

Be carefull out there guys. Know and trust who you work with.

Rich.


----------



## blsnelling (Oct 30, 2012)

Ouch! Glad you weren't slung out!


----------



## Jimmy in NC (Oct 30, 2012)

I'd say you were REAL lucky. Switching people you work with is as dangerous as working solo. Take it easy and you'll be back up in the tops in no time.


----------



## H 2 H (Oct 30, 2012)

Ouch Ouch Ouch


----------



## StihlyinEly (Oct 30, 2012)

Painful as those ribs are right now, that was a blessed near miss of something worse. Heal well!


----------



## nmurph (Oct 30, 2012)

Yep, communication breakdown, it always the same....glad you ok. I've broken ribs---they aren't fun. Cough, sneeze, sniffle, sit up, sit down, roll over, breath, laugh....every one of them hurts to do. 

Why would he think you wanted it to stop suddenly?


----------



## leeha (Oct 30, 2012)

You are one lucky guy.
Hope ya heal up fast and well.



Lee


----------



## JustinM (Oct 30, 2012)

Ouch indeed! Great reflexes as I think you managed to balance yourself out & not get thrown/slung out. 
Hopefully the ribs are all & you wont feel the effects of whiplash as it looked pretty harsh on the old neck.

Rest up - as others have said, been there/done that with broken ribs - too bad there's not much that can help 'em heal besides time.


----------



## rob066 (Oct 30, 2012)

That is a hefty top to drop. Even with it slowed you will still have the impact of it hitting the tree. Iam not telling you how to do your job but more limbs off would of helped. Good thing you werent thrown from the tree.


----------



## dancan (Oct 30, 2012)

Glad you're still here to post !
Never tell the wife ''It could have been worse'' .


----------



## UK Rich (Oct 30, 2012)

nmurph said:


> Yep, communication breakdown, it always the same....glad you ok. I've broken ribs---they aren't fun. Cough, sneeze, sniffle, sit up, sit down, roll over, breath, laugh....every one of them hurts to do.
> 
> Why would he think you wanted it to stop suddenly?



Oh man - Sneezing! I thought I'd been shot in the heart! I've broken the 3 from under my left tit down.



rob066 said:


> That is a hefty top to drop. Even with it slowed you will still have the impact of it hitting the tree. Iam not telling you how to do your job but more limbs off would of helped. Good thing you werent thrown from the tree.



I normally get to hold on with both hands and just ride it out, but the top was pulled (orange rope) too soon. I'd only just turned the saw off. I had a flip line and my main line choked around the tree so knew I wasn't going to go too far. :msp_biggrin:



dancan said:


> Glad you're still here to post !
> Never tell the wife ''It could have been worse'' .



She's been a nurse for 17 years and is used to patching me up every now and then... She puts up with a lot!


----------



## shawnw (Oct 30, 2012)

Far too many people getting hurt lately... 

Heal well, and heal fast!


----------



## Tree Sling'r (Oct 30, 2012)

Heal up soon bud.


----------



## UK Rich (Oct 30, 2012)

Tree Sling'r said:


> Heal up soon bud.



Cheers dude.


----------



## k5alive (Oct 30, 2012)

shawnw said:


> Far too many people getting hurt lately...
> 
> Heal well, and heal fast!





could'nt have said any more 

Heal soon man.


----------



## shanexv (Oct 30, 2012)

That looked rough, hope you heal up soon man. This would make a nice video to show to new groundies


----------



## Youngbuck20 (Oct 30, 2012)

Pic isnt workin. Having a nervous breakdown? Always the same. Heal up brother, cheers.


----------



## Cbird14 (Oct 30, 2012)

shawnw said:


> Far too many people getting hurt lately...
> 
> Heal well, and heal fast!



I second that. 
Sucks even sleeping/breathing sometimes. Prob the most pain I have ever had. Hope u heal up fast.


----------



## Pelorus (Oct 30, 2012)

Hope you mend up quick.
That video is an excellent teaching tool that all groundies need to view.


----------



## UK Rich (Oct 31, 2012)

Youngbuck20 said:


> Pic isnt workin. Having a nervous breakdown? Always the same. Heal up brother, cheers.



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X-R3zhMNSwI

Not sure what happened to the first post? Perhaps a mod could help out?


----------



## imagineero (Nov 1, 2012)

Thanks for posting. I've taken a few bad rides, never have broken anything so far though. Broke my ribs falling off the top of a big crap pile doing storm damage one day and it sure was unpleasant. Middle of winter and I had a cold too. I took more painkillers over that first couple weeks than the rest of my life combined. It takes a long time to really heal, to the point you aren't afraid to take a deep breath or cough.

It's hard working with new guys. Take the time to talk quarterback it when it's important, and be ready where you can too. I like to have my guys hold the balance, while i make my back cut then stow my saw. Then I'm ready and they pull over. He pulled over way early, and you weren't ready for it. When I know I'm going to take a sketchy ride I pole strap and choke my rope, and gaff in HARD. I use one hand to push me out from the tree, and after the cut I'm ready to dump my saw if need be so I can use the other hand too. I rarely dump a saw, but if push comes to shove it's only a saw. If I know it's going to be a very bad ride, like tall skinny pines or similar, I gaff in hard with my right foot only, and raise up my left leg between myself and the tree. I pull my pole strap in tight, and my left leg keeps me off the tree. 

Here's another vid to ease your pain. There's a few close ups of this vid around too, it's a bad bad ride;

bad ride

And here's a funny for you. I'd hire this guy to climb trees any day. Make sure and not laugh.

freak soccer climber

Something's wrong with the AS vid link. Embedding video is not available so you have to click the link

Shaun


----------



## tooold (Nov 3, 2012)

Wow! Glad your sorta ok. Yeah, the first sneeze can put you to your knees. My body wouldn't let me have that second sneeze for about a month afterwards. (thank goodness) Heal friend.


----------



## Stayalert (Nov 4, 2012)

OUCH!

I had a similar experience - cut a big top and caught it....I got less of a ride and was lucky to not get banged up.....Thanks for sharing and heal well!


----------



## UK Rich (Nov 4, 2012)

Cheers for all the kind words guys.

I'm going out of my mind not being able to do much. My missus goes mental when she finds out I've been on site - even though I'm only there on a supervisory level. It's a shame that even shouting at people hurts.

I now also have man flu!


----------



## Tobystihl (Nov 4, 2012)

Sorry to hear of your accident! Ribs in my experience, are the most painful bones to break!!! NO coughing, laughing or sneezing for a few weeks if you can help it!!! Get well soon, Toby.


----------

